# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Ради чего стоит жить дальше?

## Hard Candy

Ради чего стоит жить дальше? Выскажите свои мысли..

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

"Днем у тебя есть все –
Все, ради чего стоит жить:
Дело, друзья, иногда даже деньги
И вино, и с кем его пить."

Майк Науменко

----------


## Destruct

любовь, как ни банально-)

----------


## Джули

Ради себя,будущих детей,ведь если уйти из жизни и не подарить жизнь ребенку,то зачем тебе нужно было начинать жизнь?

----------


## 999

Такой вопрос может возникать только если произошло нечто, что делит жизнь на "до"  и "после". Если ничего не произошло, то дальше надо жить ради того же, что и до этого.

----------


## Hard Candy

> любовь, как ни банально-)


 А если все время с этим не везет, постоянные несовпаденья…. откуда мне знать, может ее так никогда и не будет настоящей взаимной любви? и Надежда и вера в светлое будущее  постепенно угасает.

----------


## Hard Candy

[QUOTE=Джули;68206,то зачем тебе нужно было начинать жизнь?[/QUOTE]

а не знаю, меня даже как-то и не спрашивали хочу ли я ее начинать,  если и спрашивли, то я согласилась скорее всего ради любопытства,т.к. тогда еще не знала что такое "жизнь"

----------


## Black Angel

А действительно - ради чего? Долбанная жизнь...

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я хочу мяушинку!
лучшая мяушинка-новая мяушинка.
хочу желтый гетц и ничего другого мне не надо!((
пока гетц не получу, умирать отказываюсь. а как получу-не захочу.
кстати, нашла  прекрасный способ самоубийства. взять гетц в кредит. отец против кредитов и меня  точно убьет. и вроде как даже не суицид...хихик...а в наличку нет у меня таких денег((ну нет...я везде смотрела и искала, все вытрясла, не хватает((((притом очень много не хватает((

----------


## огрызок тепла

кстати, а что у нас с часами на форуме?время какой-то бредовое показывают.
а еще кидайтесь в меня тапками. да, я такое же мелкое быдло, которому нужна машина, дача и отдых на море, а еще новая дубленка на зиму и  еда из сцпермаркета, а не рынка. я не хочу думать о смысле жизни.  не хочу судить, что хорошо, а что плохо. я просто сейчас хочу свою машину. а потом дачу. и зарплату побольше. и жить я пока буду ради желтого чуда на колесиках. и  аквариум я старый вытащила наконец-то, заполняю его водой и гтовлю своей новой рыбке сомику новый домик. и не чувствую себя овощем без мозга

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

Ох, деточки, опять сопли-вопли разводим.  Если собрать всё воедино, то жить можно много ради чего. Ради себя любимого, ради близких, ради любимого дела-занятия, творчества, какой-либо цели, ради детей, ради улыбки близкого человека, ради того чтоб просто видеть и наслаждаться этим необычным миром, его красотами и много еще чего..




> А если все время с этим не везет, постоянные несовпаденья…. откуда мне знать, может ее так никогда и не будет настоящей взаимной любви?


 Любовь многогранное понятие. Любовь необязательно подразумевает под собой отношения между полами. Можно посвятить себя любви к всевышнему, да и не только. При желании можно найти много объектов. 



> Долбанная жизнь...


 Жизнь не долбанная. Долбанные скорей всего те, кто не может найти в ней себе приенения. 




> хочу желтый гетц


 Нахрен гетц, деточка, надо поддерживать отечественного производителя!

----------


## ♣♣♣

Никита, почему забываешь о любви к партии и правитльству?
А вообще хрущ прав в том, что проблема-то в том что не получается найти себя и придумать смысл и то, ради чего стоит жить и поверить в это придуманное, искренне принять.

Огрызок, ну, возьми матис, тогда.

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

Где партии? Всё что было, сейчас развалено пи***асами-дерьмократами. Нынешнее правительство по факту невозможно любить. Воры и жулики!

Нет, ну мы конечно пытаемся возрождать социализм, но пока это очень очень сложно.

----------


## огрызок тепла

да не хочу я мяутиз. мяуленький он.
мне вот калины еще нравятся. но по цене они не намного дешевле гетца,а по качеству вроде как уступают

----------


## Alies

Жить стоит ради всех и всего! :Smile: Ради того,что бы была возможность помочь близким.Ради того,что бы чья то жизнь стала светлее.Ради мести и ради чужой смерти.Поводов очень много "возвышенных" и "низменных".Если не хочешь жить ради себя,значит живи ради других,что бы поломанных судеб в этом мире становилось меньше,и меньше хороших людей уходила из жизни из -за того ,что вокруг люди полное дерьмо не способное выглянуть дальше своей конуры!

----------


## Воланд

> Ради чего стоит жить дальше? Выскажите свои мысли..


 На самом деле, не надо быть гением, чтобы понять что наш мир рано или поздно рухнет, так как капитализм в своей нынешней форме неэффективен(прибавочная стоимость товара существенно меньше, чем в социалистическом Китае), а продолжение такого состояние чревато в будущем военными и экономическими катаклизмами... Так как  никто так просто место ведущий страны отдавать Китаю не будет... Будет драчка.

Следовательно живите ради настоящего. Любите, радуйтесь. В будущем, лет этак через 10-20 все будет очень плохо. Так как запад начнет загибаться, а Китай и арабы подниматься... Все подобные ситуации в мире заканчивались мировыми войнами. 

Так что, сдается мне, лет через 30 многие будут вспоминать 2010 как один из самых счастливых годов своей жизни...

P.S. Это мое личное мнени, я могу ошибаться, но мне почему так кажется.

----------


## Alies

Кстати вполне возможно)если выживет хоть кто то после войны

----------


## Хрущев Н.С.

Такое возможно, если мы будем бездействовать! 
Товарищ правильно подметил, что Китай будет подниматься, и что он социалистический! Значит нам всем тоже нужно возрождать социализм!
Если мы с китайцами объединимся, то всему западу кузькину мать покажем!!

----------


## Воланд

> Такое возможно, если мы будем бездействовать! 
> Товарищ правильно подметил, что Китай будет подниматься, и что он социалистический! Значит нам всем тоже нужно возрождать социализм!
> Если мы с китайцами объединимся, то всему западу кузькину мать покажем!!


 
Ну, так давай действуй Маня!

Если начнешь рыпаться и выступать против власть сразу узнаешь что такое "слоник" и дубинка с электрошоком, а так же как становятся Катями и Валями на зоне.... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

В том то и дело, что сделать то мы ничего не сможем. Сила исторической неизбежности не на нашей стороне. Мы своей окончательный выбор сделали в 1991. Теперь впереди только молох  и кровавое искупление, за это выбор...

----------


## nabljudatel

Ради удовольствия от чего бы то ни было. Не мешая при этом жить другим людям.

----------


## Дима_

Но удовольствия могут взять тебя в рабство!!

----------


## Дима_

Сегодня на меня клюнула девушка! Вот и жить захотелось! Хотя может это только флирт, но уже приятно!

----------


## Dalia

> Сегодня на меня клюнула девушка! Вот и жить захотелось! Хотя может это только флирт, но уже приятно!


 Все-таки "любовь спасет мир"!  :Smile:

----------


## Dalia

А я думаю, что жить стоит ради дружбы и взаимопонимания.

"… Вот и сегодня Ёжик сказал Медвежонку:
— Как всё-таки хорошо, что мы друг у друга есть!
Медвежонок кивнул.
— Ты только представь себе: меня нет, ты сидишь один и поговорить не с кем.
— А ты где?
— А меня нет.
— Так не бывает, — сказал Медвежонок.
— Я тоже так думаю, — сказал Ёжик. — Но вдруг вот — меня совсем нет. Ты один. Ну что ты будешь делать?..
— Переверну все вверх дном, и ты отыщешься!
— Нет меня, нигде нет!!!
— Тогда, тогда… Тогда я выбегу в поле, — сказал Медвежонок. — И закричу: «Ё-ё-ё-жи-и-и-к!», и ты услышишь и закричишь: «Медвежоно-о-о-ок!..». Вот.
— Нет, — сказал Ёжик. — Меня ни капельки нет. Понимаешь?
— Что ты ко мне пристал? — рассердился Медвежонок. — Если тебя нет, то и меня нет. Понял?…" (м/ф "Ёжик в тумане")

Очень люблю этот хороший мультфильм. Кто не смотрел (если таковые есть), то обязательно посмотрите!

----------


## Колесо

Мне вот как то на днях тоже "стрельнуло"... "А не придумать ли мне, Смысл-Жизни для себя дорогого?!"  А потом решил. не стОит, его (смысл) придумывать-искать-создавать. Потому как, дойдёт когда нибудь, потом, что на... он тебе не был нужен, этот "придуманный" смысл, и станет ТАК хреново... Я то жду "списания" некоторых долгов. И вот когда мне их обнулят, тогда и в Путь :Smile: .

----------


## Дима_

Мне дали невыполнимое задание, которое надо выполнить к январю 2011! Мне боязно теперь, как его выполнять то? Придется себя убить, чтобы освободить себя от этого задания!

----------


## Dalia

А можно поинтересоваться, что за задание такое?

----------


## Дима_

Надо раздобыть ноты для ансамбля, которые хрен найдешь!

----------


## Dalia

Оу. И что, совершенно никаких вариантов где их можно найти?

----------


## Дима_

На сегодняшний день - нету. Но я постараюсь найти.

----------


## Dalia

А не скажете какие ноты? Может смогу помочь.

----------


## Дима_

Вы музыкант? У меня уже пришла идея, просто взять готовые ноты для 2 инструментов и написать партию для третьего инструмента.

----------


## Dalia

Нет, я - художник. У меня друг музыкант. Если что могу у него спросить.

----------


## Mila

В ЧЕМ СМЫСЛ ЖИЗНИ 


   Шел интеллигентный человек через лес по просеке, опаздывал на электричку. И видит: какой-то мужик стоит на бревне и привязывает веревку с петлей к ветке дерева. 
  - Прошу прощения, - говорит интеллигентный человек, - может, это не мое дело, но, мне кажется, вы намерены совершить э-э-э, в некотором роде, суицид. 
  - Ну да, типа того, -отвечает ему мужик с веревкой, - вот только никак не получается без посторонней помощи. Слушай, будь другом, выкати из под меня бревно...Да не сейчас, а когда я голову просуну в петлю. Я тебе всю жизнь после этого буду благодарным. 
  - Ну, что вы?! Какая благодарность! Я бы с радостью...Но, не сочтите меня чересчур назойливым, даже в какой-то мере бестактным. Зачем вам это надо? 
  - Ты, что, сослепу не те очки надел? Не видишь - мне самому с петлей на шее руками до бревна не дотянуться. 
  - Так вы ногами оттолкнитесь...То есть, я хотел сказать, в том случае, если не передумаете. Я бы на вашем месте... 
  - Ну и стань на мое место и отталкивайся. Не сдвигается гадское бревно. Кто его только тут положил? Не дадут человеку удавиться по-человечески! 
  - Я хотел сказать, что на вашем месте я бы семь раз отмерил, прежде чем... 
  - Да хоть отмеряй, хоть не отмеряй, веревка не резиновая! 
  - Я хотел сказать, что я бы сперва подумал: какой смысл умирать раньше времени? 
  - А какой смысл жить, если все равно умрешь? 
  - Ну-у, как бы вам это сказать... 
  - А так и скажи прямо, без "как бы": в чем смысл жизни?! 
  Задумался интеллигентный человек: 
  - Вопрос, конечно, интересный. Многие мудрецы и философы испокон веков ломали себе головы... Одни говорят - в творческом труде, который доставляет удовлетворение. 
  - Пробовал. Еще пацаном, все стены изрисовал в микрорайоне. За что такое получил удовлетворение...До сих пор кое где чешется. 
  - Ну, еще есть любовь там...дети...семейные радости... 
  - Сказал. Сказанул, как в лужу... того. А через что, ты думаешь, я сунул голову в петлю? Как раз через эти типа радости. Довели!.. 
  - Узко смотрите. 
  - Что узко? Не понял. 
  - Вы смотрите изнутри, так сказать, в пределах своего физического существования. А вы посмотрите сверху, духовным взором. Земная жизнь дана человеку, дабы он стремился к совершенству, чтобы перейти в иной, высший мир уже, так сказать, готовым... 
  - Готовеньким!.. Скажи, пожалуйста, почему я должен переходить в другой мир, когда уже никого не узнаю, только мычу, трясусь и делаю под себя? Типа достиг совершенства. Может ваш иной, высший мир больше нуждается в таких, как я сейчас, здоровых мужиках? Если он, вообще, существует, иной мир. 
  - Этого никто не знает. 
  - А ,вот, мы сейчас проверим. Давай, толкай бревно. 
  - Чтобы я своими собственными руками... 
  - Ногой толкай. 
  - Ну, ногами...убил человека! 
  - Не хочешь, так давай поменяемся местами. Становись ты на мое место, если ты такой законопослушный. А мне потом расскажешь. Может, никакой там загробной жизни нет. Ради чего тогда это... типа совершенствоваться?.. 
  - Да нет...Да вы что? Я бы с удовольствием... но, вот, опаздываю на электричку. 
  - Опаздываешь, ну и иди своей дорогой. 
  - Я бы давно уже шел, но вы же просили помочь. 
  - Так помогай! Чего стоишь? 
  - Да, но...с другой стороны... 
  - Либералы! Дерьмократы гребанные! Всегда у вас ни бе, ни ме, ни кукуреку. Вся история из-за вас наперекосяк пошла. Только вы у власти сядете, как приходят простые бандюки и стульчик из-под вас выдергивают. Потому что сидите вы , не как люди, всей ж-пой, а только краюшком, на всякий случай... 
   За деревьями уже слышался гул и басистый гудок электрички... 
  - Прошу меня извинить, - сказал интеллигентный человек, - но следующая электричка только через два часа. 
  Вытолкнул бревно из-под ног собеседника и поспешил на станцию.(c)
А  что касается "для чего жить"..если я отвечу себе на вопрос для чего умирать , я буду там.

----------


## [email protected]

Мне бы хотелось жить ради любимого человека, только я одинок и любви нет, у меня никогда не было взаимной любви. Раньше жил ради спорта, занятий, но сейчас просто и элементарно устал..
Друзей нет, сижу целыми днями в четырех стенах) И мечтаю о нормальной жизни. Кстати, спорт очень поднимает уверенность в себе, вот его никогда не оставлю)

----------


## Mila

> Мне бы хотелось жить ради любимого человека, только я одинок и любви нет, у меня никогда не было взаимной любви. Раньше жил ради спорта, занятий, но сейчас просто и элементарно устал..
> Друзей нет, сижу целыми днями в четырех стенах) И мечтаю о нормальной жизни. Кстати, спорт очень поднимает уверенность в себе, вот его никогда не оставлю)


 Мысль материальна.Если хочешь жить ради любимого человека,будет тебе !
А я вот жила в семье и почему-то мечтала быть одной.
Моя мечта сбылась,но такой страшной ценой,какой я и представить не могла...
Вывод:"Бойтесь своих желаний,ибо они сбываются"(с)

----------


## [email protected]

> Мысль материальна.Если хочешь жить ради любимого человека,будет тебе !
> А я вот жила в семье и почему-то мечтала быть одной.
> Моя мечта сбылась,но такой страшной ценой,какой я и представить не могла...
> Вывод:"Бойтесь своих желаний,ибо они сбываются"(с)


 В это трудно поверить парню, который девушку то можно сказать за ручку никогда не держал.
Неужели тебе хочется быть совсем одной? Без друзей, без любви??

----------


## Mila

> В это трудно поверить парню, который девушку то можно сказать за ручку никогда не держал.
> Неужели тебе хочется быть совсем одной? Без друзей, без любви??


 Когда я жила в семье, я часто уставала (чисто психологически)от того, что у меня мало "личного пространства", в которое никто бы не вторгался.Я часто говорила :"Эх,хочу в Тибет ,сесть в пещеру и медитировать... лет 20 подряд"
После развода с мужем и смерти сына я осталась абсолютно одна.
Моя квартира превратилась в " пещеру ",только медитировать я не хочу уже.
Я вообще уже ничего не хочу.
Теперь я понимаю, что Тибет - (покой и чистота) может быть  в сердце, даже в самой  оживлённой обстановке,а если ты припрёшься в горы и усядешься в одиночестве полном,но в сердце будут сумбур  и невежество

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Мне бы хотелось жить ради любимого человека, только я одинок и любви нет, у меня никогда не было взаимной любви. Раньше жил ради спорта, занятий, но сейчас просто и элементарно устал..
> Друзей нет, сижу целыми днями в четырех стенах) И мечтаю о нормальной жизни. Кстати, спорт очень поднимает уверенность в себе, вот его никогда не оставлю)


 Ну вот как так получается, что у тебя совсем нет друзей?
Ведь ты же с кем-то общаешься? Или неужели всегда дома сидишь?

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну вот как так получается, что у тебя совсем нет друзей?
> Ведь ты же с кем-то общаешься? Или неужели всегда дома сидишь?


 Друзей вот нет(( В универе есть пару человек, с ними общаюсь, по учебе, да и не только. Ну вместе дойдем до остановки и разъезжаемся. С остальными не общаюсь.
Да и не моя кампания, пол группы геймеров, целыми днями играют в комп и обсуждают это, другая половина - тусовщики, дискотеки, гулянки, мне там явно не место.
Кроме универе.. вот сижу все время дома, в четырех стенах и умираю со скуки честно говоря, а погулять-пообщаться не с кем.. Вот.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Друзей вот нет(( В универе есть пару человек, с ними общаюсь, по учебе, да и не только. Ну вместе дойдем до остановки и разъезжаемся. С остальными не общаюсь.
> Да и не моя кампания, пол группы геймеров, целыми днями играют в комп и обсуждают это, другая половина - тусовщики, дискотеки, гулянки, мне там явно не место.
> Кроме универе.. вот сижу все время дома, в четырех стенах и умираю со скуки честно говоря, а погулять-пообщаться не с кем.. Вот.


 Ну друзей же не только в универе можно найти.
Обычно люди по интересам собираются. 
Вот тебя что интересует?

----------


## [email protected]

> Ну друзей же не только в универе можно найти.
> Обычно люди по интересам собираются. 
> Вот тебя что интересует?


 Авиация, мистика, фильмы, спорт, только у меня социофобия, я с людьми трудно схожусь... даже очень бы сказал. Мне проще было бы наверное с сф)

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Авиация, мистика, фильмы, спорт, только у меня социофобия, я с людьми трудно схожусь... даже очень бы сказал. Мне проще было бы наверное с сф)


 Как вариант, можно попробовать поискать людей по интересам. Начинать можно с того же интернета, а потом переносить знакомства в реал.
или же находить таких же как ты, социофобов. Но этот вариант плох тем, что вы будете нормально общаться между собой, но с другими людьми скорее всего будет тяжело. И это всё опять-таки должно происходить под контролем специалиста. тогда будут результаты. 
или ещё вариант, попроще. Можно всё-таки попробовать влиться в тусовку одногруппников. Да, тебе с ними не интересно. Но у них-то есть друзья за пределами универа, а у тех друзей - есть ещё друзья. И вот так, по знакомству, можно выйти на каких-то других, более интересных людей.
Главное, заставить себя общаться. Поначалу это очень сложно. Но потом входит в привычку.

----------


## [email protected]

*Oskolki_dushi*, спасибо за совет) И как сказать, я находил с кем общаться и девушек, с которыми мне интересно, но все в других городах оказываются, как правило, Москва, Питер, Самара...
С другими людьми я могу общаться, но у них другие интересы и ну и сф.. время от времени глюки случаются.
С одногруппниками вариант исключен, я сначала был в другой группе, там отчислили, перевели в эту и тут я общаюсь только с двумя ребятами, которых отчислили тоже как и меня с курса выше. А вот здесь, где я никого не знал, общаться не получилось.
Единственный вариант вижу - интернет(( Надеюсь, девушка когда нибудь попадется сф с моего города..

----------


## Myrr

я вообще не вижу смысла...родить ребёнка,выйти замуж,построить карьеру-это так банально,так в рамках одной и той же системы-кто это вообще придумал??
всё проходит,любимые и самые близкие уходят...и родители,и дети, и любовь, и друзья...
я сейчас заканчиваю 5 курс...и думаю постоянно...зачем двигаться дальше?куда?
по тойже системе-семья, дом, работа, дача, машина...меня это так пугает...такая жизнь по инерциии, по правилам мне абсолютно непонятным,кем и зачем придуманным...
можно было бы жить ради любви...а есть ли она вообще?! или это просто физическое влечение в перемешку с общностью взглядов и интересов...
жить ради религии?? а где она та правильная религия,ради которой стоит жить?!
а иногда мне приходит мысль-может смысл в том,чтобы просто пройти свой путь до конца...понять хотя бы какие-то маленькие истины...
возможно смысл жизни вообще в том,чтобы просто жить и радоваться жизни...а это кстати порой очень непросто...

----------


## greygreybrown

На мой взгляд правильнее ради кого.

Можно научится жить ради себя.
Помимо страданий в жизни довольно много удовольствий, как физических так и эмоциональных.

Можно жить ради кого-то конкретного. 
Друга, любимого человека, ребёнка.
Но в этом случае нужно понимать, что периодически нужно будет менять смысл своего существования - ведь люди так не постоянны. Они могут предать в любой момент. 

Можно ради кого-то абстрактного. 
Ради больных, обездоленных... Быть врачом, исследователем в области химии, биологии, генетики, или например волонтёром. В этом случае тебя не предадут и смысл существования никуда не денется.

Человек - существо очень сильное и какое-то время он может жить без цели, без смысла. Тешить своё эго тем какой он "один на свете замечательный". Но в определённый момент смысл в этом теряется. Появляется необходимость поддержки из вне.

В любом случае важно только одно - желание. 
Желание жить и найти себе смысл жизни.

----------


## Мальвина

> я вообще не вижу смысла...родить ребёнка,выйти замуж,построить карьеру-это так банально,так в рамках одной и той же системы-кто это вообще придумал??
> всё проходит,любимые и самые близкие уходят...и родители,и дети, и любовь, и друзья...
> я сейчас заканчиваю 5 курс...и думаю постоянно...зачем двигаться дальше?куда?
> по тойже системе-семья, дом, работа, дача, машина...меня это так пугает...такая жизнь по инерциии, по правилам мне абсолютно непонятным,кем и зачем придуманным...
> можно было бы жить ради любви...а есть ли она вообще?! или это просто физическое влечение в перемешку с общностью взглядов и интересов...
> жить ради религии?? а где она та правильная религия,ради которой стоит жить?!
> а иногда мне приходит мысль-может смысл в том,чтобы просто пройти свой путь до конца...понять хотя бы какие-то маленькие истины...
> возможно смысл жизни вообще в том,чтобы просто жить и радоваться жизни...а это кстати порой очень непросто...


 если вы не хотите строить карьеру,создавать семью и рожать детей - не делайте этого.занимайтесь тем,что вам в жизни нравится.развивайтесь,осуществляйте мечты.жизнь для себя - весьма милый вариант на мой взгляд.

----------


## Stas

ааааааа! РАДИ зарплаты!

----------


## Дима_

Жить надо, чтоб жизнь счастливой была. Счастливость зависит от запросов. Если они не пропорциональны способностям индивида, то этот человек всегда будет несчастным. То есть если человек хочет стать кинозвездой и тогда он будет счастлив, но он не может этого сделать, так как нет таланта, то он никогда не будет счастливым. Так что понижайте запросы, пусть для вас кружка чая с лимоном будет счастьем - и вы станете счастиливым  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

> Жить надо, чтоб жизнь счастливой была. Счастливость зависит от запросов. Если они не пропорциональны способностям индивида, то этот человек всегда будет несчастным. То есть если человек хочет стать кинозвездой и тогда он будет счастлив, но он не может этого сделать, так как нет таланта, то он никогда не будет счастливым. Так что понижайте запросы, пусть для вас кружка чая с лимоном будет счастьем - и вы станете счастиливым


 Но не превратимся ли все мы с Такой философией в некую аналогию индуистов/буддистов, тысячелетьями верующих в некий неизбежный, предопределённый кармический фатум и потому ни единым пальцем не шевелящие, дабы что-либо изменить в своём мире, – дескать, «…И чашка чая – благодать, – и ничего не нужно делать, всё само собой образуется, всё само утрясётся как-нибудь»… Итого, – страны с подобными превалирующими среди населения настроениями – технически-отсталые, грязные, бедные и больные… Ничто ничем особо не заморачивается, все наслаждаются чаем, – в особенности, если он с сахаром и лимоном… :Big Grin: 
Пониженные запросы ведут к униженной жизни… Полагаете, это хорошо?..  :Confused:

----------


## dea

Ради тех, кто хочет, чтобы ты жил. Только ради других людей, которых ты любишь, которыми дорожишь. И назло тем, кто не хочет.

----------


## kozhemjaka

> ... Пониженные запросы ведут к униженной жизни… Полагаете, это хорошо?..


 Полагаю, речь шла (пусть и очень утрированно) об умении радоваться "маленьким радостям" жизни (уж простите за тавтологию) и о непонимании, что не всё в жизни преподносится на блюдечке с золотой каёмочкой. Это должно наводить на мысль, что всегда есть возможность попытаться реализовать себя в том, что умеешь, и совершенствоваться в желаемом. Просто большинство "преград" у человека в голове, он сам себе закрывает большинство "дверей". А от "стучания" в закрытую собой же дверь на протяжении многих лет выматывает... По себе знаю.

----------


## Eva-A

на все сто верно сказано! 
но как бороться с этими преградами?
поиски методов изматывают очень сильно...(

----------


## kozhemjaka

> на все сто верно сказано! 
> но как бороться с этими преградами?
> поиски методов изматывают очень сильно...(


 Грамотный психолог возможно даст ответ. Но не факт (и это всем понятно), что он (ответ) поможет при упертости человека "не в ту сторону". Я же могу только основываться на собственном опыте, что отнюдь не комильфо... Если интересно, вот пост, немного раскрывающий нажитый мною "недометод" (недо-, потому что это слишком долго и тяжело, но метод - потому что он немного помог мне). Последнюю точку в моем решении продолжать месить себя в "клоаке жизни" поставили сравнение и анализ истории жизни одного из пользователей (_безкровный_) и собственной. Надеюсь и Вы, _безкровный_, и Вы, _Eva-A_, поймете меня.

----------


## Eva-A

грамотный психолог мне не помог...а увы наоборот...подлил масла в огонь(
надеюсь ваш метод поможет...пойду читать)
спасибо

----------


## Eva-A

хреново как никогда.... и РАДИ ЧЕГО СТОИТ ЖИТЬ ДАЛЬШЕ?
просто никто не поможет....и куда бежать, идти...

----------


## Epitaph

> хреново как никогда.... и РАДИ ЧЕГО СТОИТ ЖИТЬ ДАЛЬШЕ?
> просто никто не поможет....и куда бежать, идти...


 Ради того времени когда не будет хреного.

----------


## Eva-A

надеюсь доживу до этого времени в добром здравии....

(еще одно холодно утро... открывать глаза не хотелось. Снизу слышался крик мамы. Она как всегда начала истерить и раздувать скандал. Бедный отец! Я бы уже давно ушла... Новый год бл*! Ни радости...ничего...пустота. Сижу в  своей комнате, выходить не хочется..
выпал снег )

ожидание....ненавижу

----------


## ночь

А если всё рухнуло в Новый год окончательно.Как быть?
Единственное желание-умереть

----------


## Eva-A

а что рухнуло?! поделитесь...

----------


## Epitaph

> А если всё рухнуло в Новый год окончательно.Как быть?
> Единственное желание-умереть


 Какая разница в НГ все рухнуло или нет  :Confused:  Сегодня единственное желание умереть завтра жить, разобраться в себе надо вот и всё.

----------


## Eva-A

обязательно переждите!!!!!

----------


## ночь

сил нет!
 :Frown:

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну не надо так преувеличивать значение нового года. рухнуло, не рухнуло. не рухнуло сейчас-рухнет потом. новый год, новый год.

----------


## Eva-A

Я не знаю, что у вас рухнуло, но, Ночь, если у вас рухнули отношения, то надо просто забить!!! совсем!
И ни из-за кого не накладывать на себя руки!!!!

----------


## Игорёк

Это новогоднее обострение депрессии, у многих так. У депрессивных и одиноких почти у всех. Нужно просто перетерпеть и все вернется на места через пару недель, это необходимо понять...

----------


## безкровный

А если депрессивное состояние имеет хронический вид, независимо от того новый год или ещё какой-то другой праздник? И если я знаю, что лучше уже не будет никогда.
Что делать в таком случае? Переждать это для меня не вариант, ждать больше нечего.

----------


## Игорёк

Это хроническая депрессия. и у меня также уже несколько лет. Кто знает как от нее избавиться тут не сидит ))

----------


## Voland-791

От моей дипресии не возможно избавиться.. ну если только в другой город переехать(

----------


## огрызок тепла

ты не поверишь, но все когда-то думали, что у них самая ужасная депрессия и выбраться из нее невозможно. и каждый думал о смысле жизни. и о смерти каждый думал. и о суициде тоже думал каждый, а многие даже пытались. и это нормально.

----------


## Игорёк

Voland-791, не ругай жизнь. она намного мудрее тебя.. Просто тебе в чем-то немного неповезло, как и всем нам....

----------


## ночь

> От моей дипресии не возможно избавиться.. ну если только в другой город переехать(


 Ну переехать тоже не выход.Мне не помогло.Когда любовь-это иллюзия,а все вокруг обманывают,тогда от любой встречи ждёшь плохого,а жить вообще не хочется.

 :Frown:

----------


## огрызок тепла

беда-беда. сначала выдумываем себе любовь какую-то и фантазируем, а когда оказывается, что хватит мечтать, так сразу никому верить нельзя и все плохие. мечтать меньше надо значит, и тогда жизнь другими красками заиграет.
не жди от любой встречи плохого. и хорошего тоже не жди. воспринимай их как статистику и заранее не настраивайся на то, что все плохо будет

----------


## Eva-A

а мне кажется, что мечтать надо, и даже бывает полезно, ведь у каждого есть мечты, ради которых мы просыпаемся с утра, и идем что-то делать, что приблизит нас к мечте)
А по поводу влюбляться - никогда не надо заниматься самообманом, строить воздушные замки...потом разочарование сильнее будет...
Никому не доверяете, ни во что не верите...а вы сосредоточтесь на себе, а любовь и доверие придет...не зацикливайтесь на этом, и не делайте целью..

----------


## Hard Candy

> От моей дипресии не возможно избавиться.. ну если только в другой город переехать(


 Переезжайте, рискуйте, пробуйте, если не получится - вернуться обратно можно почти всегда. Хотя, как правильно уже сказали выше, главное чтоб на новом месте повезло с людьми, которые будут вас окружать. Мне переезд помог, я родилась и вырасла в маленьком городе, он отвергал меня с глубокого детства, как организм отвергает не удачно пересаженный орган. Меня до сих пор ломает когда я  туда возвращаюсь, а приезжать мне туда периодически надо. Я переехала, счастливой не стала, но стало намного лучше!!!  А  этот город до сих пор изгоняет меня,еслиб я там осталась, то точно наложила бы руки на себя. По этому рискните переехать, возможность найти реально, это расширет представление о мире может даже поймете, что старый город и прежняя жизнь были не так уж плохи. Все познается в сравнении

----------


## Hard Candy

> А я думаю, что жить стоит ради дружбы и взаимопонимания.
> 
> "… Вот и сегодня Ёжик сказал Медвежонку:
> — Как всё-таки хорошо, что мы друг у друга есть!
> Медвежонок кивнул.
> — Ты только представь себе: меня нет, ты сидишь один и поговорить не с кем.
> — А ты где?
> — А меня нет.
> — Так не бывает, — сказал Медвежонок.
> ...


 Хороших друзей сложно найти, А иногда оказывается что человек, которого ты считаешь своим другом предает тебя, или просто вычеркивает тебя и своей жизни, типа сначала ты был ему интересен, а потом наскучил....  :Frown:  
С взаимопониманием тоже все не просто.
... Словно мы все попали в другой ВЗРОСЛЫЙ мир, где наше представление о любви и дружбе не более чем сказка и самообман.... Какого же хр*на все мы выращенные на этих мультах, превращаемся в меркантильных, безэмоциональных взрослых  :Mad:

----------


## Воланд

Ради чего стоит жить дальше?

В моем случае, ради создания семьи!

----------


## Quantum Shadow

> Все люди имеют разные цели. Один живет для детей, другой для телесных радостей...
> Смысл жизни даже не в детях. Мы созданы Богом для вечной радости и жизни с Ним. Без Бога всё ничто. Человек сам как бы пуст. Ему всегда будет чего-то не хватать. Наполните свою жизнь смыслом. Если у вас нет друзей или семьи, живите для Бога. И получите радость в душе, не смотря ни на какие трудности.
> Счастье не вещественно, счастье-это райское состояние души.


 Были бы мы созданы для вечной радости и жизни с Ним, то так бы и было. А тут я что-то не вижу радости. Зато вижу священников на мерседесах, в то время как дети на улицах с голоду умирают, наркоманят, клей нюхают.

----------


## Quantum Shadow

> Жизнь земная-это только малая часть жизни вечной. А то что люди творят зло, *в этом Бог не виноват*. Он наделил нас свободной волей. И мы выбираем себе путь сами.


 Виноват. Если вы пустите камень с горы с тем условием что способны его остановить. А внизу детишки стоят. И камень их вдребезги. Вы это видите и вам наплевать. Вот такая маленькая пьеса рассказывающая о б*ге.

----------


## Quantum Shadow

> Бог не безучастный зритель. Ничто в мире не происходит без Его попущения. Если какая-то беда случается, значит это зачем-то надо. И всё злое Бог обращает в доброе. Не сразу конечно. Когда будете постарше, то пронаблюдайте все события вашей жизни.


 Я историю читал, и знаю как всё злое переходит в доброе. И вам советую. Вдобавок, меня через пару месяцев не будет, так что не успею понаблюдать. Надоело смотреть как он измывается над моей душой.

----------


## Eva-A

Бог? он только для тех,кто в него верит...
Вероника, вы пишете :  живите для Бога. И получите радость в душе, не смотря ни на какие трудности...
получать радость от того,что нет денег,с работы уволили,потому что фирма закрылась, нет любви,нет понимания вокруг???
я буду радоваться этому, только если стану безумной(в прямом смысле слова)

----------


## Selbstmord

Окей, бог создал что то наподобие муравейника - сделал планету, и напустил туда различных тварей. К сожалению, человеки превратились в тварей в духовном смысле (без обид, если что, но я считаю, что так оно и есть). Бог только наблюдает - и ничего более. Сидит там и ест попкорн...

----------


## Voland-791

Всегда хочется уйти в рассвете сил и карьеры)

----------


## Selbstmord

> Всегда хочется уйти в рассвете сил и карьеры)


 Это чушь. С чего ты так решил?

----------


## Unity

> Окей, бог создал что то наподобие муравейника - сделал планету, и напустил туда различных тварей. К сожалению, человеки превратились в тварей в духовном смысле (без обид, если что, но я считаю, что так оно и есть). Бог только наблюдает - и ничего более. Сидит там и ест попкорн...


 Можете ли Вы представить себе, – сколько времени, сил и ресурсов ушло на создание Этой конкретной Среды – материальной базы планеты, формирование атмосферы, синтез первичной органической базы для «Парка»? Сколько «творческих» систем, интеллектуальных агентов трудилось Прежде над физикой, биохимией, «электроникой», программированием и дизайном существующих ныне в Этой конкретной Лаборатории мобильных систем, – одной из которых и является «человек»? Вы, как и миллиарды Ваших аналогий, предшественников и современников, похоже, также Недооцениваете Проект, Честь стать участником в коем Вам столь милостиво предоставлена…

P.S. Что конкретно Вам достоверно известно о гипотетическом «боге»??? Почему Вы столь легковесно конвертируете абстрактный вывод, порождённый пристрастным анализом данных Вашим разумом (располагающих менее, нежели минимальным количеством информации о сути и смысле Мироздания) в Обвинительный Приговор? Что меньшему может быть известно о деяниях Высшего в тысячи раз? Вы ведёте себя как дитя…  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Мы располагаем фактами: мироустройство несовершенно, люди глупы… Но не допускаете ли Вы хотя бы на мгновенье саму возможность того, что всё Это, нас окружающее, Зачем-то Необходимо именно в той его форме и состоянии, которое все мы видим вокруг? Что если единственный известный Природе способ создания Развитых Существ, – это медленное и болезненное автопрограммирование методом ошибок и проб – т.е., – что бы ни происходило Здесь, «на Земле» – всё это имеет некий Смысл, всё это бесценные данные, полученные в ходе Эксперимента, что будут в дальнейшем неизбежно использованы во благо Системы?.. Больше вопросов, нежели знания и понимания, – посему Суждения – в особенности, в негативно ключе, – Поспешны и Преждевременны. Жизнь определённо Лучше Без них.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Колесо

> Можете ли Вы представить себе, – сколько времени, сил и ресурсов ушло на создание Этой конкретной Среды


 Каким боком это должно волновать меня  :Smile: ? Это проблемы кого-то "гипотетического.



> похоже, также Недооцениваете Проект, Честь стать участником в коем Вам столь милостиво предоставлена…


 А если с такой стороны? Это я оказываю честь этому провальному проекту, тем что до сих в нём :Wink: . 



> Мы располагаем фактами: мироустройство несовершенно, люди глупы…


  Всё. Дальше тишина. Что ещё к этому можно добавить?

----------


## Дима_

Если человек пьет с утра до вечера, колется, ведет развратный образ жизни, то для него и 30 лет - много.
Если у человека успехи в творчестве, он полезен кому то, есть любимые занятия, радости - ему нет смысла умирать в 30 лет.
Вывод - суицид в некоторых случаях будет правильным решением, чем продолжение плохой жизни.

----------


## Selbstmord

*Unity*, это лишь мои домыслы. Я глуп, как и 99% людей этой планеты. Просто мозг нужно чем то заполнить о "боге", иначе если в разделе "бог" будет пусто, то я сойду с ума.

----------


## Воланд

> Ради чего стоит жить дальше?
> 
> В моем случае, ради создания семьи!


 Теперь не знаю зачем жить...  Моя девушка не хочет семьи потому что не хочет (она жила за границей) цитирую: "создавать семью в этом дерьме". Заграницей для нас работы нет.... Поэтому... :Mad:

----------


## Winter

У всех по-разному. Так, в общем-то и незачем. Любую причину, хоть семья, хоть успех, хоть какой-то долг перед обществом, можно обосновать как несущественную. Просто кому что нравится, тот за то и цепляется. А кому ничего не нравится - обнимает петлю или целует ствол, вот вам и весь смысл, вот вам все причины.

----------


## Воланд

> А кому ничего не нравится - обнимает петлю или целует ствол, вот вам и весь смысл, вот вам все причины.


 Еду в выходные с бывшей по МКАД-у, в левом ряду 110 км\ч. Ближайший справа ряд свободен, я, неожиданно перестраиваюсь и даю газ до 160 (на дороге снег, условия ужасные - машину слегка ведет). Дальше следует диалог:
- Зачем ты это делаешь?
- Да ну? Чего она так медленно плетутся?
- Они едут нормально: у них же семье, дети, родные... Зачем им рисковать.
- А у меня никого нет... (с язвительной интонацией говорю я и выжимаю до 170 долетая до ближайшей машины в своем ряду и вставая в крайний правый). 

Вот такая у меня жизнь.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Вадим

Я думаю что если и стоит жить то только ради самого себя , любить себя и  баловать . А ради других уже во вторую очередь по мере сил и возможностей. Вот только ради себя тоже неполучается  потому что все равно приходится напрягаться а я ненавижу это делать от того и жить нехочу .

----------


## Selbstmord

> Я думаю что если и стоит жить то только ради самого себя , любить себя и  баловать .


 Я бы рад во благо себя жить, но, чувствую, не заслужил я всего того, что у меня есть...от этого и плохо...хотя это только часть.

----------


## Deleted

Пока можно жить ради текущего дорогого.

----------


## Baalberith

Жить можно ради того чтобы увидеть весь этот мир

----------


## Selbstmord

> Жить можно ради того чтобы увидеть весь этот мир


 Полностью согласен  :Smile:

----------


## jozh

> Если под любовью понимать то что принято понимать, то она достаточно быстро проходит.


 Значит, под ней следует понимать нечто другое.

----------


## jozh

> да ко всему наверное любовь проходит


 Не может пройти любовь к Настоящему, в котором и я сам - настоящий.
Но трудно. Трудно это даже осмыслить.

----------

